# Your December Acquisitions and Deals



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi,

I can't believe we are in December 2020.

OK.. So what did you get, or are planning to get in December  ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

My purchases in Dec. so far :


AUDICT: United Strings of Europe 
AUDICT : ANGEL STRINGS VOL. 1
CineSamples : Horns of The Deep
ProjectSam : Adaptive Runs

Planning to add : 

* AudioBro : MSS
* AudioBro : LASS 3 (if it gets released in Dec.)
* Cinematic Studio Series : CSW


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 6, 2020)

Glad it's already December. Longest year ever, and good riddance to it.

My plans for December are Orbis and to pick up the rest of the Albions (though it will nag me to no end that my collection will go 1, 3, 4, 5. It's like a quote from Holy Grail. I'll send any subsequent therapy bills to Spitfire). Nothing else really on my shopping list so far.


----------



## Beans (Dec 6, 2020)

Despite being wrapped up with virtual instrument purchases (I swear, not even CSW), I did pick up VEPro in the final hours of the VSL sale.

I gave it a go this morning and have only scratched the surface of being able to connect PC #1's DAW to PC#2's VEP Server, using Windows Remote Desktop to do any needed tasks on the server PC.

I know I've got a lot of ground to cover regarding a good template. I'm both excited about it and dreading it. I also need to figure out some noise reduction in my office, with two towers and a work laptop running through most of the day.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> Glad it's already December. Longest year ever, and good riddance to it.


The tenth month of March is how it feels...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK.. So what did you get, or are planning to get in December  ?


Dignity.


----------



## fourier (Dec 6, 2020)

Actually, I'm getting an ukulele for my daughter for Christmas - she's 9, so looking for something of decent quality, but not anything top of the line. I would gladly take suggestions to any suitable type/brand as I'm completely clueless when it comes to guitars and such.


----------



## borisb2 (Dec 6, 2020)

What I‘m planning to get?

I‘m planning to get away from not using what I just got during BF sale 😍 .... just finished adding all to the main template


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> What I‘m planning to get?
> 
> I‘m planning to get away from not using what I just got during BF sale 😍 .... just finished adding all to the main template



So.. You are not getting CSW ?


----------



## dreddiknight (Dec 6, 2020)

fourier said:


> Actually, I'm getting an ukulele for my daughter for Christmas - she's 9, so looking for something of decent quality, but not anything top of the line. I would gladly take suggestions to any suitable type/brand as I'm completely clueless when it comes to guitars and such.







It's a good one, not vastly overpriced but decent quality.


----------



## ennbr (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm thinking of finishing out the Cinesample Brass missing Pro and the new release


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 6, 2020)

Definitely CSW


Possibly (depending on prices/reviews/demos):

Modern Scoring Strings
OR
PS Vista

(not both)


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Modern Scoring Strings
> OR
> PS Vista



These two are quite different with regards to what they deliver. I think MSS is much more versatile in terms of articulations, divisi, ..etc. 

I'm also curious to see what PS Vista will offer, but I'm not a big fan of limited functionality libraries, Vista is mostly legato if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## borisb2 (Dec 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> So.. You are not getting CSW ?


That is actually a good question.. juuust started using BWW - and am quite happy with that.. so not sure if I need CSW at this point.. I am using CSS/CSB and I guess the crosgrade discount never expires. So maybe next year..

Omg, am I now getting banned from this forum?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> That is actually a good question.. juuust started using BWW - and am quite happy with that.. so not sure if I need CSW at this point.. I am using CSS/CSB and I guess the crosgrade discount never expires. So maybe next year..
> 
> Omg, am I now getting banned from this forum?



Yes, you can always wait till next year to add CSW, but don't forget the big announcement from OT on Dec. 17th, you might be running your BWW on SINE pretty soon  Which imho. is a nice step forward.


----------



## method1 (Dec 6, 2020)

So far, Kush Silika, toward the end of the month BBO bundle.
Other than that I think can get to 2021 relatively unscathed (by software)


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

method1 said:


> So far, Kush Silika, toward the end of the month BBO bundle.
> Other than that I think can get to 2021 relatively unscathed (by software)



I hear a lot of positive comments, and praise for Kush Silika, do you use it for specific sounds, or to get a good warm, analog vibe, i.e. on Drums, or .. ? 

Given I have so many compressors to choose from, I was wondering what does Silika offer that is special ?


----------



## method1 (Dec 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I hear a lot of positive comments, and praise for Kush Silika, do you use it for specific sounds, or to get a good warm, analog vibe, i.e. on Drums, or .. ?
> 
> Given I have so many compressors to choose from, I was wondering what does Silika offer that is special ?



I really love the way it distorts, soft and round and never gets harsh. It preserves the low end while distorting in a pleasing way that reminds me a bit of what FF Saturn 2 can do.

Also I just really like the compression envelope, it behaves like I expect a compressor to behave, it can totally nail down transients when needed, and there aren't many software comps that can pull that off convincingly imo. The release feels very responsive and organic. Currently using it on some hip-hop stuff and it's right at home on drums, 808s, synths etc.

I don't specifically try and make things sound "analog" but this can be pretty convincing if thats a sound you're after, that said it's not just a one-trick pony and can do it's thing in a subtler way as needed.
I guess what makes it stand out is the combo package of sat/comp and the way they interact.

I wrote on GS that everything coming out of silika sounds like it's wearing brown bell bottom corduroys 

Lastly I just like the 'feel' of the plugin, some plugs are just cool to use and some just don't click.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

method1 said:


> I really love the way it distorts, soft and round and never gets harsh. It preserves the low end while distorting in a pleasing way that reminds me a bit of what FF Saturn 2 can do.
> 
> Also I just really like the compression envelope, it behaves like I expect a compressor to behave, it can totally nail down transients when needed, and there aren't many software comps that can pull that off convincingly imo. The release feels very responsive and organic. Currently using it on some hip-hop stuff and it's right at home on drums, 808s, synths etc.
> 
> ...



Hi @method1 ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback on Silika. 

This topic can be dangerous for me, LOL ... I might get it, given your feedback, and what I have read on other forums about it, i.e. (GS), it seems it's hard to go wrong with this compressor, plus the character it can add/inject into tracks. I think it is a perfect plugin to use on Drums/Perc., and Bass tracks. But could also be interesting to experiment with it on other types of tracks, maybe Guitars, Vocals, Pianos.

It's currently on sale for $69. Not a bad deal. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## method1 (Dec 6, 2020)

The sale ends Monday, not saying that as any sort of incentive... just mentioning 
If you have other Kush plugins then you know the general aesthetic you can expect.

Yes it's hard to make it sound "bad" on individual sources, but I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow! Are we done with the November acquisitions? Well technically yes but mentally, I don't think so and we're here, the December's. What do & will we have on the table, as for now?

I see we still got Sonokinetic to open up. What else?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm jonesing for an AmpleSound Strat, Tele and Nylon Acoustic, but I'd like to stay married, so I'll hold off for now.


----------



## dreddiknight (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm trying to decide between Seventh Heaven and 2C Audio Perfect Strom bundle (with a healthy discount). The discount on Seventh Heaven ends today though.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

method1 said:


> The sale ends Monday, not saying that as any sort of incentive... just mentioning
> If you have other Kush plugins then you know the general aesthetic you can expect.
> 
> Yes it's hard to make it sound "bad" on individual sources, but I'm up for the challenge!



 Kush Audio's SILIKA Sounds wonderful ! 

I'm glad I got it at the discounted price, which ends tomorrow.


----------



## ned3000 (Dec 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> * AudioBro : MSS
> * AudioBro : LASS 3 (if it gets released in Dec.)



Are these two different things?


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 7, 2020)

I‘m looking forward to the Spitfire-Christmas-Wish-List-Sale (or however they will call it), to upgrade my Studio Strings to Studio Strings Pro.
But other than that... I‘m very happy with my BF-purchases and I‘m still exploring all that stuff.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 7, 2020)

Looking forward to the 12 Sonokinetic days (Tutti), Spitfire's Christmas sales (London Contemporary Strings, Albion Uist, etc...) and a dominantly aleatoric and hybrid 2021.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 7, 2020)

I acquired Park Place and Marvin Gardens, and I made a deal for Baltic Avenue. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jaap (Dec 7, 2020)

I got Get Good Drums Invasion a few days ago and planning to get Modern Scoring Strings and Cinematic Studio Winds.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 7, 2020)

I just picked up Heavyocity’s Mosaic Tape & Bass. Now waiting for Orchestral Tools massive announcement.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

Newfangled Audio Generate westcoast synth for €40

Karoryfer Torgbe (still $19!)
Karoryfer Hadziha

And those were the last ones for 2020


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 7, 2020)

Yesterday I bought a Yahama U3 (a real one).


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> Yesterday I bought a Yahama U3 (a real one).


Great piano! I have a Yamaha U myself and I love her.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 7, 2020)

Berlin Woodwinds
4 VSL Vouchers (100)
VSL Synchron Boesendorfer Imperial (standard version)

Planned: 

4 VSL Vouchers (100)
8Dio Deep Solo Bass (should be released this month)


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Great piano! I have a Yamaha U myself and I love her.


Yes, I'm very excited about receiving it. I grew up in a house with a baby grand (kawai), but living in another country I forgot the feeling of a real piano, so I was blown away when I tried it again.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> Yes, I'm very excited about receiving it. I grew up in a house with a baby grand (kawai), but living in another country I forgot the feeling of a real piano, so I was blown away when I tried it again.


Mine is a U1. These U’s sound and play great, a brother-in-law has a U3 too and I love that instrument too


----------



## Rossy (Dec 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't believe we are in December 2020.
> 
> ...


I bought Izotope Holiday Bundle which is helping me mix and master and my wife is getting me a new midi keyboard (Nektar GX 61) I would like to take advantage of some of the great deals out there but funds are tight this year.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Newfangled Audio Generate westcoast synth for €40


I see you couldn't resist it in the end 😁


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> * AudioBro : MSS
> * AudioBro : LASS 3 (if it gets released in Dec.)
> * Cinematic Studio Series : CSW


+1
/Anders


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I see you couldn't resist it in the end 😁


That damn @Mikro93 just *had* to post his Generate track, hadn’t he


----------



## Markrs (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That damn @Mikro93 just *had* to post his Generate track, hadn’t he


It is a good synth, different from most of them out there. Plus I found it pretty quick to come up with interesting sounds. Though I am determined not to buy any more for some time! 😁


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

Markrs said:


> It is a good synth, different from most of them out there. Plus I found it pretty quick to come up with interesting sounds. Though I am determined not to buy any more for some time! 😁


I have been intrigued by Tracktion’s F’ Em. The name is funny, but the prospect of an 8 operator FM synth, with 3 additional “AWM” sample playback oscillators is a good one. As soon as that gets released I’ll likely be tempted again.

Also, Brainworx announced a while ago they purchased some sort of license from Olaf Palme, so my guess is the Oberhausen and Knifonium follow-up will be some sort of true PPG successor or emulation. Having played an actual PPG 2.0 (yes, it had VERY buggy firmware), that is something to look forward to.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That damn @Mikro93 just *had* to post his Generate track, hadn’t he


I am the bringer of chaos!

And in all seriousness, I am really, really happy with Generate. Exactly scratching my itch for a synth that is powerful and unpredictable, outside of the "sawtooth into ladder filter" territory  That, along with some of newly found love for Goodhertz's plugins, makes me smile! And I did get it in december


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> I am the bringer of chaos!
> 
> And in all seriousness, I am really, really happy with Generate. Exactly scratching my itch for a synth that is powerful and unpredictable, outside of the "sawtooth into ladder filter" territory  That, along with some of newly found love for Goodhertz's plugins, makes me smile! And I did get it in december


It was *good chaos*. As Frye put it in the epilogue of his fantastic book Mythos:

_"Was Chaos a god — a divine being — or simply a state of nothingness? Or was Chaos, just as we would use the word today, a kind of terrible mess, like a teenager’s bedroom only worse?_
_
Think of Chaos perhaps as a kind of grand cosmic yawn.

As in a yawning chasm or a yawning void.

Whether Chaos brought life and substance out of nothing or whether Chaos yawned life up or dreamed it up, or conjured it up in some other way, I don’t know. I wasn’t there. Nor were you. And yet in a way we were, because all the bits that make us were there. It is enough to say that the Greeks thought it was Chaos who, with a massive heave, or a great shrug, or hiccup, vomit, or cough, began the long chain of creation that has ended with pelicans and penicillin and toadstools and toads, sea lions, seals, lions, human beings, and daffodils and murder and art and love and confusion and death and madness and biscuits.
_
_Whatever the truth, science today agrees that everything is destined to return to Chaos. It calls this inevitable fate entropy: part of the great cycle from Chaos to order and back again to Chaos. Your trousers began as chaotic atoms that somehow coalesced into matter that ordered itself over eons into a living substance that slowly evolved into a cotton plant that was woven into the handsome stuff that sheathes your lovely legs. In time you will abandon your trousers — not now, I hope — and they will rot down in a landfill or be burned. In either case their matter will at length be set free to become part of the atmosphere of the planet. And when the sun explodes and takes every particle of this world with it, including the ingredients of your trousers, all the constituent atoms will return to cold Chaos. And what is true for your trousers is of course true for you.

So the Chaos that began everything is also the Chaos that will end everything."_


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It was *good chaos*. As Frye put it in the epilogue of his fantastic book Mythos:
> 
> _"Was Chaos a god — a divine being — or simply a state of nothingness? Or was Chaos, just as we would use the word today, a kind of terrible mess, like a teenager’s bedroom only worse?_
> 
> ...


Completely off-topic here: I should read that book. Also, to anyone who reads this, you should check out the video game Hades, which also happens to be one of my best acquisitions of december! Chaos is a character that is beautifully represented there


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Completely off-topic here: I should read that book. Also, to anyone who reads this, you should check out the video game Hades, which also happens to be one of my best acquisitions of december! Chaos is a character that is beautifully represented there


Yes Hades has popped up in some of my podcasts already. Appears to be a good one. Sounds like a newish take on the rogue-like, yes?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It was *good chaos*. As Frye put it in the epilogue of his fantastic book Mythos:
> 
> _"Was Chaos a god — a divine being — or simply a state of nothingness? Or was Chaos, just as we would use the word today, a kind of terrible mess, like a teenager’s bedroom only worse?_
> 
> ...


Love this book! Plus Stephen Fry is from Norwich my home city and went to the same college as me, though some years before.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes Hades has popped up in some of my podcasts already. Appears to be a good one. Sounds like a newish take on the rogue-like, yes?


Yes it is! My favourite kind of game


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Love this book!


Actually, I started reading it when I was in Southampton and it inspired me to write a (Dutch) poem that actually didn’t totally suck. So yes, great book <3


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 7, 2020)

For some reason unbeknownst to me Karoryfer's Vengeful Viola disappeared from my shopping list but lucklily popped up on my radar a couple minutes ago and so I just bought it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> For some reason unbeknownst to me Karoryfer's Vengeful Viola disappeared from my shopping list but lucklily popped up on my radar a couple minutes ago and so I just bought it.


There can be no such things as reasons to not buy that one. Only glitches and errors.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 7, 2020)

fourier said:


> Actually, I'm getting an ukulele for my daughter for Christmas - she's 9, so looking for something of decent quality, but not anything top of the line. I would gladly take suggestions to any suitable type/brand as I'm completely clueless when it comes to guitars and such.


The daughter of a composer with a ukulele is at risk of naturally bursting into corporate hipster songs, please only authorize her to play ACDC and Sepoltura on it!


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 7, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> The daughter of a composer with a ukulele is at risk of naturally bursting into corporate hipster songs, please only authorize her to play ACDC and Sepoltura on it!


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> There can be no such things as reasons to not buy that one. Only glitches and errors.


I just spent some exciting 30 mins. with the viola and look forward to feeding it to the granulator in VPS Avenger or Padshop 2 later today.
I'll certainly get the Vengeful Cello and bass as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> I just spent some exciting 30 mins. with the viola and look forward to feeding it to the granulator in VPS Avenger or Padshop 2 later today.
> I'll certainly get the Vengeful Cello and bass as well.


They are equally great.

Also: Torgbe!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2020)

ned3000 said:


> Are these two different things?



Yes, LASS 3 is the same LASS 2.5 content, but running in their new Kontakt based Engine. 

MSS is a completely new set of samples, also running in their new Kontakt based Engine. 

MSS is expected to be released this month, LASS 3 next year.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 7, 2020)

So far I have picked up in December:

Orchestration Recipes
SONiVOX Silk Road Percussion
SONiVOX Atsia Percussion
8Dio Supercluster - Recordings of the Universe
8Dio Vibraphone
8Dio Marimba
8Dio Aluphone
8Dio Shepard Tones
8Dio Happy Drum (free)
Synth Master Player (paid version) (Currently free)
Nothing on my list particularily to get though upgradeing to BBCSO Pro is tempting I will stick with Core for now


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> They are equally great.
> 
> Also: Torgbe!


Thanks for the hint. Re. Torgbe we have some musicians from West Africa in the house these days and do our best to keep those guys busy. We had to cut our evening concerts though since you can hear their Djembes one block down the road - we're playing on the terrace and the neighbors called the police more than once.
I only wish I had some serious recording gear here, but I'm still on the road.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 7, 2020)

dreddiknight said:


> I'm trying to decide between Seventh Heaven and 2C Audio Perfect Strom bundle (with a healthy discount). The discount on Seventh Heaven ends today though.


Temptations for Reverbs can go a long way. I am telling you you can even resist not buying a sample library but you can't resist the feeling of not having a gratifying reverb.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 7, 2020)

Markrs said:


> So far I have picked up in December:
> 
> Orchestration Recipes
> SONiVOX Silk Road Percussion
> ...


How's the smiley drum?


----------



## artomatic (Dec 7, 2020)

Pending acquisition this month:

• Performance Samples Vista
• Audio Bro MSS (yay or nay when demos become available)
• Soniccouture All Saints Choir
• CS Woodwinds (if released)


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 7, 2020)

My credit card is full (and so is my last SSD)... But if I'm drunk enough, I will get CSW for sure. 2020 was definitely the year of VSL and Orchestral Tools for me. No regrets!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 7, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> How's the smiley drum?


Not had a play with it yet, but always good to get a freebie


----------



## tf-drone (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi,
so far:
Audiothing Tank Drum (with a Pluginboutique 70% coupon)
PPG Wave 3 (Audioplugins deal)
WAProd Instachord bundle with Melda TurbuCompLE as Freebie (Pluginboutique sale)
Simplesamples Kris Kalimba (currently free)
Samples from Mars Synare (currently free)
Loopmasters Didgeridoo (on sale)


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Dec 8, 2020)

Looking to pick up Spitfire symphonic motions, if they are doing the wish list 40% off sale again


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 9, 2020)

So.

Regarding Generate.

I am in love. But it might be some kind of New Relationship Energy, aka honey moon. But still, damn!


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Dec 9, 2020)

Didn't feel like spending anything so I went and got a series of free vst plugins and softsynths.

My newest ones are: 
1. Fresh Air - Slate Digital
2. Bark of Dog 2 - Boz Digital Labs
3. Downloaded a couple of Kontakt instruments from Pianobook
4. Serenity and all the other free VST's from Quiet Music


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 14, 2020)

ThomasJ.Curran said:


> Looking to pick up Spitfire symphonic motions, if they are doing the wish list 40% off sale again



I wouldn’t count on Symphonic Motions being 40% since it’s less than a year old. They might surprise us, but my guesstimate would be 22-25%.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

Navid Lancaster said:


> 1. Fresh Air - Slate Digital



*Fresh Air* is such a great plugin, it has some magical powers it performs on tracks  , mixes, busses, ..etc. it adds a sprinkle of it's mig-high magical sound that is so good sounding to anything I add it to.

I think this is a free plugin from Slate Digital. I subscribe to their All Access Pass, they have great sounding plugins.

Enjoy Fresh Air.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 14, 2020)

Nothing but freebies, and likely to stay that way. I'm VERY HAPPY with the two things I bought in November and I'm not a terribly gear-happy person compared to some people here 😛


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 14, 2020)

I returned VSL Synchron-ized SE vol 1 & 2 and got BBCSO Core at the current sale. I love VSL, but didn't like the sound of the SE products. BBC SO does have the sound I like. I miss some articulations, so maybe will upgrade to Pro in the future.

Got Bela D Media Native Voice Maya and Diva Revamp in Loot Audio sale this week. Liked the demo's but the instruments are rather quirky to use. Stil figuring then out.

Hammersmith freebie. Don't like the sound that much.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I returned VSL Synchron-ized SE vol 1 & 2 and got BBCSO Core at the current sale. I love VSL, but didn't like the sound of the SE products. BBC SO does have the sound I like. I miss some articulations, so maybe will upgrade to Pro in the future.



I like VSL libraries, but not their Synchronized Libraries, I feel they are a waste of their time. I'm glad I didn't buy any Synchronized libraries. I'm sure their upcoming newer Synchron Line for Woodwinds, Brass, and more Strings will be great.

BBCSO Core is a good investment, you can always upgrade to the Pro version when you are ready, or feel you need more.

Thanks for sharing your Dec. Acquisitions with us.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Nothing but freebies, and likely to stay that way. I'm VERY HAPPY with the two things I bought in November and I'm not a terribly gear-happy person compared to some people here 😛



You are only allowed to post on this thread if you bought something in December. Freebies don't count.

Go buy something, and re-post.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I like VSL libraries, but not their Synchronized Libraries, I feel they are a waste of their time. I'm glad I didn't buy any Synchronized libraries. I'm sure their upcoming newer Synchron Line for Woodwinds, Brass, and more Strings will be great.
> 
> BBCSO Core is a good investment, you can always upgrade to the Pro version when you are ready, or feel you need more.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your Dec. Acquisitions with us.


With everything they've learned during the BBO and Synchron Strings Pro experiences, i think new Synchron products will be fantastic


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I like VSL libraries, but not their Synchronized Libraries, I feel they are a waste of their time. I'm glad I didn't buy any Synchronized libraries. I'm sure their upcoming newer Synchron Line for Woodwinds, Brass, and more Strings will be great.
> 
> BBCSO Core is a good investment, you can always upgrade to the Pro version when you are ready, or feel you need more.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your Dec. Acquisitions with us.


With everything they've learned during the BBO and Synchron Strings Pro experiences, i think new Synchron products will be fantastic


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> With everything they've learned during the BBO and Synchron Strings Pro experiences, i think new Synchron products will be fantastic



Yup. VSL has gained a lot of experience since they first released Synchron Strings I, which imho. was not a good representation of their best libraries. But, Synchron Strings Pro, and the libraries they released lately are of a very high-caliber. They are bound to keep on improving. I can't wait to see them release Synchron Woods, Brass, and More Strings. Most likely during 2021.


----------



## method1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Got an unexpected December royalty payout so exercising incredible restraint, I bought a pair of Slate VSX and a pocket knife


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

method1 said:


> I bought a pair of Slate VSX



Congrats ! 

These are very popular, but I don't know much about them, what makes them so popular, and useful ? 

I will read more about them, but if you have a summery of what they are good for that will be cool. 

Thanks.


----------



## method1 (Dec 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Congrats !
> 
> These are very popular, but I don't know much about them, what makes them so popular, and useful ?
> 
> ...



The claim is that they successfully emulate good acoustic environments, making mixing tasks easier and promising better translation. 

Since most people have acoustic issues in their working environments, these supposedly will be a step up for people working with less than ideal acoustics.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

method1 said:


> The claim is that they successfully emulate good acoustic environments, making mixing tasks easier and promising better translation.
> 
> Since most people have acoustic issues in their working environments, these supposedly will be a step up for people working with less than ideal acoustics.



I see. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,

My latest Dec. Acquisition is : *TAL J-8* Synth. (emulation of the Roland Jupiter 8). 

My previous purchases in Dec. :


AUDICT: United Strings of Europe
AUDICT : ANGEL STRINGS VOL. 1
CineSamples : Horns of The Deep
ProjectSam : Adaptive Runs

Planning to add :

* AudioBro : MSS
* AudioBro : LASS 3 (if it gets released in Dec.)
* Cinematic Studio Series : CSW


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 14, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Nothing but freebies, and likely to stay that way. I'm VERY HAPPY with the two things I bought in November and I'm not a terribly gear-happy person compared to some people here 😛


I feel attacked.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 14, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> I feel attacked.


Don't. I think his 2 things may be more expensive that what you bought.


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 14, 2020)

I bought VSL BBO bundle and I like it a lot, great package! Had to sell my Hamer Studio though.. Now I wonder if there will be any Christmas VSL sales cause I would like to buy/upgrade to SSP with additional discount)


----------



## RSK (Dec 14, 2020)

Spitfire Symphonic Strings. That’s it, I’m set.


----------



## hessproject (Dec 14, 2020)

Bought Arturia Collection 8

and if Spitfire does a good enough deal on bundles I'm thinking I'll complete my Albion collection. I have One and V, really want Neo and 3, not sure I'll use 4 much but at bundle price + christmas sale it will probably end up cheaper than buying separate


----------



## dschorer (Dec 15, 2020)

I picked up a few Sonokinetic libraries (Maximo, Largo, Ostinato Strings) during their 12-days of deals. 

I've never really had enough use for their performance series to justify the cost, but at the discounted price, I decided to pick them up for inspiration, experimentation, and quick mockups.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Dec 15, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> *Fresh Air* is such a great plugin, it has some magical powers it performs on tracks  , mixes, busses, ..etc. it adds a sprinkle of it's mig-high magical sound that is so good sounding to anything I add it to.
> 
> I think this is a free plugin from Slate Digital. I subscribe to their All Access Pass, they have great sounding plugins.
> 
> Enjoy Fresh Air.



Yep. Fresh Air is fantastic!! Already starting to use it on my mixes.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Dec 16, 2020)

Ostinato Strings by Sonokinetic
Straight Ahead! Jazz drums, Brushes&Mallets, + Jazz Bass
Signature Grand by Simple Sam Samples
IR1 convolution reverb by Waves


----------



## holywilly (Dec 16, 2020)

Bought two 2TB and three 4TB ssd and I’m ready for 2021.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 16, 2020)

I just ordered the Arturia Keylab Essential 88 as a Christmas present for me (supported by my lovely wife)


----------



## tf-drone (Dec 23, 2020)

Just bought Kangling by Strix Instruments as an addtion to Maleventum.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 23, 2020)

Bought:
Orchestral Tools Berlin Symphonic Strings
Orchestral Tools Arbos

Considering:
Orchestral Tools Maenad and Babels


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2020)

After trying some cheaper percussion libraries (Saga Perc, Epic Perc) and even Damage 1 in my NI Komplete Bundle... I finally jumped on:

- Damage 2

man, why did I waited so long, hunting for the perfect/most complete, epic, cinematic drum library?😉


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2020)

Rhizomatic Software Plasmonic
U-he Hive 2


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't believe we are in December 2020.
> 
> ...


The Orchestra, upgraded right away to The Orchestra Complete 2 (wow!)
Grosso and Tutti
That's it. Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year to you all.


----------



## GMT (Dec 24, 2020)

Ethera Intimate Vocals. Very happy.


----------



## Saya (Dec 24, 2020)

Orchestral Tools Berlin Symphonic Strings
VSL Yamaha CFX Std
VI Labs Modern U + Ravensoft (with Bestservice 20 off Coupon in two seperate orders, the prices became lovely for each)
ISW Shreddages + Pearl Grand(hope for a new de-noise fix, current price is nice)
Whole Sound 1954 Baldwin
Spiftfire Christian's Christmas Hamper(had LCO before, so ~130USD)
Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings + Modal Runs + the bell from 12 days sale.

Still considering NI U-He's sale, I am on the margin of running of all budget tho


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 24, 2020)

Purchased, Sonokinetic Modal Runs, probably all I am going to buy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2020)

Saya said:


> Whole Sound 1954 Baldwin


Awesome one!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2020)

My Dec. Purchases. 

Early December : 

AUDICT: United Strings of Europe
AUDICT : ANGEL STRINGS VOL. 1
CineSamples : Horns of The Deep
ProjectSam : Adaptive Runs
Late December : 

Orchestral Tools : Berlin Symphonic Strings
Sonokinetic : Modal Runs
Crumar : Performer (Physically Modeled Synth).


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 24, 2020)

Mmhhh, yesterday upgrade to The Orchestra Complete 2. 
That‘s it. 
The only thing i might get too is Upgrade to BBC Core.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 24, 2020)

EWHO. Santa came down the chimney and bought a whole orchestra with him.

I’ve been eyeing up Zebra and maybe Hive, but I would mostly get them out of greed rather than any sort of need.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2020)

Well, Studio Strings Pro is downloading atm. This might take some time... like 10hours or so^^


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 24, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Well, Studio Strings Pro is downloading atm. This might take some time... like 10hours or so^^


_Nervously laughs with 760GB HWO download in the background_


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 24, 2020)

So apparently and even if I never really considered EastWest (avoided yet another sample player as long as I could!) I ended up buying the whole damn HWO orchestra hours ago during that (unplanned?) insane flashsale.

Besides that, I only got 8DIO Insolidus this month before. Also with a cheaper discount than 8DIO had planned (the additional coupon got disabled shortly after my purchase).


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 24, 2020)

Not exactly a sample library but...






No more nag screens for me!


----------



## KallumS (Dec 24, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Not exactly a sample library but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made by the guy that made Reaper IIRC


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 24, 2020)

KallumS said:


> Made by the guy that made Reaper IIRC



I think you might be thinking of Winamp. This is a different product entirely.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 24, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> I think you might be thinking of Winamp. This is a different product entirely.


Oops, too much mulled wine!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> I think you might be thinking of Winamp. This is a different product entirely.


Ohhh that explains the skins and similar graphics


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Not exactly a sample library but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just use 7-zip, which is free and can unpack rar files


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 24, 2020)

December has been considerably calmer than the frenzied BF month of November, but I still managed to acquire some tasty goodies:

Orchestration Recipes
Spitfire: Solo Strings
Sonicouture: Box of Secrets
Sonicouture: Ondes Martinot
Zero-G: Ethera Gold Intimate Vocals
Sonokinetic: Carousel
Sonokinetic: The Carnival
Sonokinetic: Sultan Drums
Sonokinetic: Ibrido Favola
Sonokinetic: Toll
Triple Spiral: Various Omnisphere and Diva sound sets
Toontrack: EZkeys Cinematic expansion
Toontrack: Reggae EZX
Toontrack: 70s Pop EZbass MIDI
Sudden Audio: RAW Strings
U-he: Diva
Reason Studios: Pattern Mutator
The only thing remaining on my radar are two items from the Spitfire winter sale. Haven't yet decided which to get, maybe both:

Spitfire: BBC SO Core
Spitfire: Keppler Orchestra

And then hopefully I take a deep breath and get back to making music...


----------



## Jaap (Dec 25, 2020)

No synth, vst or sample library but 2 days ago my Strandberg Prog 7 arrived! Also pre ordered the Neurale DSP Quad Cortex which hopefully Will arrive early Januari. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 25, 2020)

Jaap said:


> No synth, vst or sample library but 2 days ago my Strandberg Prog 7 arrived!


Complete with the Fishman Fluence! Lucky you! :D

Nothing new for me as of now, but with the hampers happening at Spitfire, that will soon change


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 25, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Not exactly a sample library but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait you can actually purchase it??


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh and I got new headphone pads (hope that's the right term)?
While my DT 770 are still perfectly fine, the pads got scruffy after 2+ years of using them. Now my headphones look and sound like new again for just $20


----------



## Jaap (Dec 26, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Complete with the Fishamn Fluence! Lucky you! :D
> 
> Nothing new for me as of now, but with the hampers happening at Spitfire, that will soon change



Yeah they are amazing! Really really love them :D

Hope you find some nice goodies in the Spitire sale!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 26, 2020)

*Sigh* Anthology/Adagio


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 26, 2020)

Just added *OT-Harpsichords*. Used the $25 voucher to help me out a bit. I rarely hear much about these Harpsichords, but I love Harpsichords, having a nice collection of Harpsichord Libraries to choose form is always a good thing for me.

So far my Dec. purchases :


Early December : 

AUDICT: United Strings of Europe
AUDICT : ANGEL STRINGS VOL. 1
CineSamples : Horns of The Deep
ProjectSam : Adaptive Runs
Late December : 


Orchestral Tools : Berlin Harpsichords
Orchestral Tools : Berlin Symphonic Strings
Sonokinetic : Modal Runs
Crumar : Performer (Physically Modeled Synth).


----------



## tf-drone (Dec 26, 2020)

Madrona Labs has a sale too. Got Aalto and Aaltoverb.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 26, 2020)

Got JXL Horns a4 and used the 25e voucher. That's all this time.


----------



## method1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Just picked up process audio sugar on sale.
Traded some stuff for a RND Portico II MBP.
Repeatedly eyeing the Voxengo Bundle


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 26, 2020)

I don't want to count exact numbers and this includes BF but:

- Ilya Efimov Nylon and Acoustic guitars $120
- Spaces 2 $130
- Seventh Heaven standard $49
- 8dio Century Brass 2.0 crossgrade as Century Solo Brass 1.0 owner $115?
- 8dio Adagietto $45
- Embertone Blakus Cello $50
- Heavyocity Damage $100
- Hollywood Orchestra Diamond $134
- Berlin Orchestra Inspire Timpani (free)
- Wavesfactory Guzheng $22
- Friktion for Reason Rack $70

On the other hand I've sold more than $500 worth of VSTs I didn't use anymore in just a bit over a month so yay?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 26, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> Hollywood Orchestra Diamond $134



Wow ! You got HO-Diamond for $134. That's an amazing deal. Enjoy

I don't remember what each section of this library used to cost when it was released, but it was a LOT more for each section. 


I don't use it, but I'm curious how good the upcoming HOOPUS is going to be.


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 26, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Wow ! You got HO-Diamond for $134. That's an amazing deal. Enjoy
> 
> I remember what each section of this library used to cost when it was released .
> I don't use it, but I'm curious how good the upcoming HOOPUS is going to be.


I'm afraid the upgrade will cost more than I paid for it. In that case I'll just not upgrade since I already have CSS, CSB and soon CSW as my main workhorse libraries. I only got HWO due to that crazy (possibly unintended) sale. At least it gives me lots of layering options and a good set of percussion even if the strings and brass would turn out to be too much hassle compared to the more streamlined modern libraries


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 26, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> I'm afraid the upgrade will cost more than I paid for it. In that case I'll just not upgrade since I already have CSS, CSB and soon CSW as my main workhorse libraries. I only got HWO due to that crazy (possibly unintended) sale. At least it gives me lots of layering options and a good set of percussion even if the strings and brass would turn out to be too much hassle compared to the more streamlined modern libraries



I see. 

I don't use any PLAY libraries, but, I will be interested in what the upcoming HOOPUS will offer, and how much they have streamlined, and made using the patches easier in the next update of PLAY, I also hope that they improved load times in the next version of PLAY.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 26, 2020)

I think I got Sampletekk’s Black Grand. Yea, I did.
If free ones count, well, I got Yangqin from NI. Oh and the Liuqin from OT. Yea the 25€ Voucher.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 27, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> I don't want to count exact numbers and this includes BF but:
> 
> - Ilya Efimov Nylon and Acoustic guitars $120
> - Spaces 2 $130
> ...


Heya, I see you got the Wavesfactory Guzheng... Did you manage to have a play with it?
It sounds awesome to me. The pluck side of it is perfect, but I found difficulties using the bowed "section". 
It seems to be going to self oscillation, crackling etc after a while... I might not have understood how it works or maybe there is something buggy in the plugin....
Have you noticed anything similar? Cheers!


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 27, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Heya, I see you got the Wavesfactory Guzheng... Did you manage to have a play with it?
> It sounds awesome to me. The pluck side of it is perfect, but I found difficulties using the bowed "section".
> It seems to be going to self oscillation, crackling etc after a while... I might not have understood how it works or maybe there is something buggy in the plugin....
> Have you noticed anything similar? Cheers!


Hey! Sorry, I haven't downloaded it yet. I don't really plan to use anything beyond the plucked articulations myself


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 27, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> Hey! Sorry, I haven't downloaded it yet. I don't really plan to use anything beyond the plucked articulations myself


I wasn't either, but they are sooo drony-licious! I already basically built an entire track around just that, but had to edit, and de-click stuff. It is really weird....


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 27, 2020)

Today I just got:
- 8Dio Lacrimosa 

and my wife got me a nice gift for Christmas


----------



## paularthur (Dec 27, 2020)

Oxford Inflator & Orchestral Tools Sine Berlin Inspire Harp.


----------



## soundmind (Dec 27, 2020)

I just picked up Christian’s Christmas Hamper from the SA Winter Sale. It is filled with LCO Textures & Glass and Steel. I already have Symphonic Strings Evolutions, so the upgrade price was just right.


----------

